# Remembered Why I'm A Haunter Tonight...



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Came home from work tonight, still a bit down because I still cant believe my yard is so EMPTY for the next 320 days...... when Jaybo found this in the mailbox....










A box of candy and a card.....








It says: "Thank you for a wonderful ghoulish October yard display! I liked coming home every night and driving by your house! Thanks so much for the festive touch! -A Quail Ridge Neighbor."

So, if that doesn't make me the happiest girl in the world, I just don't know what does. Jaybo and I have some amazing, incredible neighbors. It's like I posted on my blog tonight, it restores my faith in just about everything good in this world.

I adore this hobby, I really do. Just wanted to share my smile... Thanks for letting me gush!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a nice touch. I'm glad you have a neighbor who appreciates your display.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont know which is better, the card or the CHOCOLATE!

See? Some folks still DO get it....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That was so nice of your neighbor. That must have warmed your heart!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

How awesome is that! I received an anonymous thank you last year also from someone who came through the haunt and who's kids had a great time (no candy though!)
What a great gesture of thanks!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.
Always a good feeling when you know all your hard work has been appreciated.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

How very nice...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

did you finish that chocolate? cuz i didn't get any this year.


----------



## DeadGuyCandC (Sep 12, 2009)

It's nice to know nice people are still out there, what a great neighbor.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

_That_ is what it's all about!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> did you finish that chocolate? cuz i didn't get any this year.


Hahaha!! It was the chocolates that had a "map" on the top of the box, and ironically Jaybo and I like all the same kinds - so we actually stood in the kitchen with a steak knife, cutting the ones we wanted in two, and sharing it. LOL.

(Thats how you know you love your spouse, when you can split a 1/2 inch chocolate with them, HAHAHA)

It really reminded me how important things like this are - I'm already planning just such a Thank You gift for my favorite Christmas display in town next month- kind of sharing the love


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

me and zack received the same thing..a card chocolate and 10 bucks inside... havent had a chance to post it yet though


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

that's awesome to have someone tell you how much they appreciate your work. Congrats on having such a great neighbor. And I think it's a great idea to do the samething for that one special x-mas display in your town.
Share the love.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dixie said:


> (Thats how you know you love your spouse, when you can split a 1/2 inch chocolate with them, HAHAHA)


Spooky1 and I did that with a box of Belgian chocolates - cut one chocolate in half each day to share because they were all different and SOOOOO good!

I think that was a lovely gesture on the part of your neighbor and you guys definitely merited it after all the hard work you did on the haunt.

Oh, and the Death Drone sends a kiss to the grasshopper. She says he's her kind of guy


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

AWESOME!

simply awesome.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

That is certainly awesome! I always enjoy the thank you's from the parents on Halloween night and when my daughter tells me the kids at school really liked it and are coming back next year. 

I've never had a gift left for me though! My neighbor came over to ask me if I was a Christian. Does that count?


----------



## Longtimer (Nov 11, 2009)

Very Cool! We all get the complements when they walk through HW night, but for a neighbor to go the extra mile to drop off a note ... very cool.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

dasjman said:


> I've never had a gift left for me though! My neighbor came over to ask me if I was a Christian. Does that count?


Nope! Doesn't count!

I was in an airport once and a group of teenage bible thumpers approached and asked if I had "been born again."
I said "No. I got it right the first time." They had no response and just stared for a second until I walked away. (laughing of course!):smoking:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL jdubbya that is a great comeback.

Dixie,
It is nice that your neighbors thought of you like that. Nobody has left me candy but last year my next door neighbor bought candy for me to give out. He works nights but always stops by to see my display while I am setting up. It was his way of helping me out. Nice guy!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love gestures like that. Even though I do my display for my own happiness (and it keeps me out of trouble for awhile!), it's nice that someone appreciates your haunt by sending a thank you card and sweets. That is sweet!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Nope! Doesn't count!
> 
> I was in an airport once and a group of teenage bible thumpers approached and asked if I had "been born again."
> I said "No. I got it right the first time." They had no response and just stared for a second until I walked away. (laughing of course!):smoking:





Haunted Bayou said:


> LOL jdubbya that is a great comeback.
> 
> Dixie,
> It is nice that your neighbors thought of you like that. Nobody has left me candy but last year my next door neighbor bought candy for me to give out. He works nights but always stops by to see my display while I am setting up. It was his way of helping me out. Nice guy!


Hahaha, I totally agree with HB Jdub, that IS an excellent comeback.... *now wheres a pen, if I don't write that down, I will neeeeever remember to use it...

Oh, HB, that is very sweet of your neighbor too - I'm really glad I put this thread in here - seeing that it has happened to other people (even with money TOO!) that is just amazing to me.

PS. Roxy.... Googlie got the kiss that Death Drone sent him, and the knife immediately fell outta one of his hands.... so they either have to quit seeing each other like this, or he is going to have to start carrying hearts and candies in his hands, LMAOOO


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dixie said:


> PS. Roxy.... Googlie got the kiss that Death Drone sent him, and the knife immediately fell outta one of his hands.... so they either have to quit seeing each other like this, or he is going to have to start carrying hearts and candies in his hands, LMAOOO


I wonder what their kids would look like?:googly::devil:


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

It is so nice to have people show how much they appreciate what we do. It gives great pleasure to see everyone having fun and knowing we did a great job.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that. I got a thank you note from a neighbor once and I know how wonderful and appreciated it made me feel. This year 2 of my neighbors brought me candy to hand out. I also love it when people come past my house for weeks after halloween and stop to thank me and tell me how amazing it was. Then they immediately want to know if I am doing the same thing for Christmas...LOL Nothing like a little pressure.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> _That_ is what it's all about!


damn straight about that! it makes all that hard work worth it!:jol:


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

That was so thoughtful of them. I had kids come up and hug me on halloween night.That made it worth all the days of being wet and cold setting up. But they were not gonna share there candy.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

How cool for someone to leave you a thank you note. And chocolate is a real bonus.  Even tho we put up our displays for our own pleasure it is great to know that others appreciate them too.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Mr. chicken said it all, something like that is what makes it even more worthwhile.So great to see the people who put in the time to make great displays that everyone else can enjoy.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The card is a nice touch. Hang it on the fridge to add more fuel to fire for next year. 

Are you racking your brain trying to figure out who it was that left the card?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

How nice!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was sooo sweet of them. Lucky you!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow that is sweet.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I just stumbled upon this and I think that is wonderful. That would make me more inspired to do 2010 . And to know you are appreciated is a wonderful thing. Thats awesome Dixie.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is too cool. 

Showing appreciation... who would have thought in this day and age?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is great! Love to hear about the good things in life.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I was helping someone dig out from the snow 2 weeks ago and they ask me where I lived and I told him it was the Halloween house and he told me that he looks forward to it every year and I have not disappointed him once. So to say the least that made my day. 
Great job there Dixie and may you get more goodies next year.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

That's awesome. I know we'd all do this stuff anyway, but a nice sign of appreciation like that makes it all the better.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*You are lucky*

My neighbors blow, I invite the whole neighborhood to my annual Hallow's Eve party and like 2 people show up. You think they would be curious what the other 148 people are doing? Have fun with it.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet!!! It rocks to be appreciated!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is so awesome, what a nice thing for them to do, letting you know they loved it!makes it all the more worth while!


----------



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

*Just the opposite*

I got just the opposite, but it was a great compliment. I had a letter put in my mailbox with no name saying my decorations were disturbing to the neighborhood! almost brought a tear to my eye so I framed it and this year I screwed it to the mailbox!


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Mar 2, 2009)

that's a great neighbor, usually yard haunters complain cause neighbor hood kids take their props, your neighbors treat you with thank you notes and chocolates.. ; )


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats a great neighbor! I have a few of those around me, it certainly makes it worth while


----------

